# Molokai - KB



## Molokai (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys,
just finished this handle.
Blade is hand forged by Karlo Ban, sandwich laminated 420 stainless and silver steel in the middle. Silver steel is hardened to 61 hrc. I like his knives but i dont like the carbon steel so i asked him if he can make me a stainless blade with carbon insert. 
Handle is bog oak, with olive wood. There was some voids and i decided to create octopus inlay, crushed granat stone with black epoxy. Couple of coats of tru oil. 
Shape of the handle fits like a hand in a glove... one of my favorite designs.
5/32 thick blade, 4 23/32 long blade, overall 9 27/32
now i am going to work on sheath, when i have the time.

Tomislav

[attachment=26851]
[attachment=26852]
[attachment=26853]
[attachment=26854]
[attachment=26855]
[attachment=26856]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2013)

Splendid! That's very unique and attractive.


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice knife work. Rick


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 26, 2013)

Thats a great looking knife Tom.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wish I had to skill to do what you do but I have ten thumbs and nowhere near the skill needed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2013)

Tom - That came out fantastic. The inlay looks great. Everything about the handle is outstanding. Not to take anything away from his blade, but the handle steals the show for me!
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 26, 2013)

Tomislov, you did a very good job on that one. The olive wood is nicely figured and the inlay set it off nicely. Is that Carlo Ban's makers mark I see on the blade?


----------



## Molokai (Jun 26, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Tomislov, you did a very good job on that one. The olive wood is nicely figured and the inlay set it off nicely. Is that Carlo Ban's makers mark I see on the blade?


Thanks Robert,
Yes, its Karlo blank, his sign is stylized morning star


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2013)

Molokai said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Tomislov, you did a very good job on that one. The olive wood is nicely figured and the inlay set it off nicely. Is that Carlo Ban's makers mark I see on the blade?
> ...


You need to put your makers mark on the other side of the blade. We do this all the time so both contributers can get credit. It's called a calababration knife and is sometimes worth more as such.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 28, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> > robert flynt said:
> ...


I did not know that. 
I like the idea that is worth more


----------

